# Interesting Buttonwillow track thread



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Bimmerforums thread


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like someone was being an a-hole.

3 hours sleep? Skipping the meetings? Passing in turns? With no point-by?

:tsk:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Dude, what a joke! That guy is such a liar, it is pathetic. He was driving like a complete moron and makes it sound like he was a hot shoe - in the freakin' beginners' group! :loco: :stupid: So many other drivers complained at his complete lack of car control and disregard for others' safety on the track...

I could not help but crack up at his claims that he was going 100 mph through the esses, and hitting 130 in the back straight. Yeah, right! :liar: Eric, you rode with me, and I was driving about 100 through the esses, with stickies. I don't know how this guy claims he got to 100 through the esses himself. The claims of 130 on the back straight, and 120 on the front straight, also got me laughing... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Sounds like someone was being an a-hole.
> 
> 3 hours sleep? Skipping the meetings? Passing in turns? With no point-by?
> 
> :tsk: *


Yup, there were a lot of [email protected] like him there.  :tsk:  :tsk:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I read thru the thread as well. What an ego-trip. SpeedVentures is now totally crossed out from my list. It's just not worth it to drive alongside with people like him. 

Think what Carl McGinn would have said.... :bigpimp:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I read thru the thread as well. What an ego-trip. SpeedVentures is now totally crossed out from my list well. It's just not worth it to drive alongside with people like him.
> 
> Think what Carl McGinn would have said.... :bigpimp: *


Well, I would still go, since the drivers in the fast run group are much better behaved than this moron. It is very cheap for a lapping day at a track that I know very well.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *I read thru the thread as well. What an ego-trip. SpeedVentures is now totally crossed out from my list. It's just not worth it to drive alongside with people like him.
> 
> Think what Carl McGinn would have said.... :bigpimp: *


Ah... Karl... with his Aussie wit... making fun of everyone on his staff's "speech impediments" :rofl:

Totally sounded to me like he was ego tripping...

Personally, I think for the less experienced groups like he was in, they should've enforced the rules more and should've been more strict.... miss the meeting? sorry.... tough... you can't get in the run group...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

This would be why I'm paying a huge premium to go to the track with the BMWCCA. I REALLY, REALLY don't want to share the track with anyone like that asshole.


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *This would be why I'm paying a huge premium to go to the track with the BMWCCA. I REALLY, REALLY don't want to share the track with anyone like that asshole. *


I'll think twice before I attend another speedventures event. They really didn't have much organization at all :thumbdwn:. The tracquest event I did last summer was sooo much better. I did pay about twice as much for the tracquest event, but it was worth it!!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mug said:


> *I'll think twice before I attend another speedventures event. They really didn't have much organization at all :thumbdwn:. The tracquest event I did last summer was sooo much better. I did pay about twice as much for the tracquest event, but it was worth it!!
> 
> click here for a few pics of the event *


Is yours that M3? 

Ouch... that Z... so new.... so.... thrashed..... doesn't even have its tags yet.... 

I better watch out for that guy on the road.... and stay away from him... should be easy to spot now.... :eeps:


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Is yours that M3? *


Yes, that is my M3. Here's some pics without the track protection...

mugs M3


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mug said:


> *Yes, that is my M3. Here's some pics without the track protection...
> 
> mugs M3 *


nice......


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Mug said:


> *Yes, that is my M3. Here's some pics without the track protection...
> 
> mugs M3 *


I just saw the video, and if that had happened to me, whoever came to the track with me better hold me back before I kick the sh!t out of him.:violent:

Oh I forgot, I don't go to Speedventure events. Fact is, CCA is great because the organizers don't do this for a living. They are volunteers.:thumbup: And as such, they will NOT hesitate to black flag that guy's sorry a$$ and in his case, tell him to get the fock off Button Willow and put him on the El Paso list.:behead:

In fact, I am going to do us all a giant favor by forwarding this post of his to my instructor buddies.:bigpimp:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

That guy still keeps posting about the event and thinks he is too good of a driver...  :tsk: 

On a side note, it was cool seeing a post by Nick in that thread!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *
> In fact, I am going to do us all a giant favor by forwarding this post of his to my instructor buddies.:bigpimp:
> 
> *


That guy has a MAJOR attitude problem. I don't think he would ever pop up at a CCA event, though, they would not let him race! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *That guy still keeps posting about the event and thinks he is too good of a driver...  :tsk: *


I think he is having delusions of grandeur.... 

And the other guy who said the organizers should have bumped him up into the higher groups.... I say... "huh????" bump him up with more experienced drivers, while not understanding track rules and flags even?  basics people.... come on.... :tsk:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

What really pisses me off, is this just reinforces the guy's delusion of grandeur and now he's going to "apply" what he learned on the track on the street.

The very, very first rule...Check your EGO at the gate. You're always worse than you think you are.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

He'll just have to learn the hard way - I just hope he does not involve an innocent bystander when that happens.  :tsk:


----------



## GalBimmer (Jul 7, 2002)

_Remember guys when youre black flagged get off the track, I missed that part of the meeting this morning operarting on 3 hrs of sleep._

OMG that thread is so scary to read. Really, the video tells it all.

"Racing", first time student, no instructor, doesn't even know about cool down laps, flags, track rules? There is just so much *wrong* there. I feel for the other participants - this selfish a$$ stole their day.  blech


----------

